# Busy, busy, busy



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just spent a week in a hotel in Makadi Bay - its was very busy, the busiest we have ever seen it.

Mainly Eastern Block (Russia, Czech, Serbia etc) but also many, many Egyptians.

Most people are all inclusive so I can't believe how much food is taken out at breakfast time in plastic bags - mainly bread, cheese etc

May not be a coincidence, but most of the people are already on the large side.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nothing to do with size.. and I am sure Pat will back me up on this.. it's nationality.

In my hotel years you could be pretty accurate in telling the nationality by the following

Sneaks food out from the breakfast buffet ..

Never tips.

Never buys more than 1 beer but sits in the prime seat in the bar for hours.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

There was no sneaking involved - blatant as you like 

Can't work out why - cus all meals are included - eat as much as you like. 

Must be mid morning pig outs ;-)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> There was no sneaking involved - blatant as you like
> 
> Can't work out why - cus all meals are included - eat as much as you like.
> 
> Must be mid morning pig outs ;-)




Yes I realised that.. but it still all goes down to nationality and not size.

They have to sneak it out of a hotel when they are on BB and only certain people will do it..you saw it down blatantly and a great deal of that might be down to the fact the Egyptian staff are always very reluctant to say no to any guest..


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I realised that.. but it still all goes down to nationality and not size.
> 
> They have to sneak it out of a hotel when they are on BB and only certain people will do it..you saw it down blatantly and a great deal of that might be down to the fact the Egyptian staff are always very reluctant to say no to any guest..


I made a comment to one of our waiters earlier in the week and he said "what can I do - they are guests" 
He does have a point - but the waste left on the tables after people pile their plates is truly saddening when so many in Egypt are struggling to eat.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> I made a comment to one of our waiters earlier in the week and he said "what can I do - they are guests"
> He does have a point - but the waste left on the tables after people pile their plates is truly saddening when so many in Egypt are struggling to eat.




Exactly as I said...they wont say No this is not allowed and that I think is down to the so called class system here.. if you have money and staying in a hotel means you have money in the eyes of local staff and if you have money then you are superior and can do as you like,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and it goes to show money does not buy you class...

are we allowed to know which hotel this is? I have a video of a hotel in Makadi area which banned Egyptian nationals from the premises. Not good either


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I didn't say it was Egyptians, actually it was Russians that I noticed first. Glasnost 

The hotel is the Tia Heights - great facilities - fun animation team - very helpful staff. It was originally built as a Meridian.

Breakfast is great, lunch and diner buffets in the main restaurant are not great but they do have a "pay extra" Italian and sushi which are both very good.

We have been here many times and know the staff well. Will be back again in September and may even spend Xmas or New Year.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I didn't say it was Egyptians, actually it was Russians that I noticed first. Glasnost
> 
> The hotel is the Tia Heights - great facilities - fun animation team - very helpful staff. It was originally built as a Meridian.
> 
> ...


Which also proves there are people with more money than brains everywhere


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Make no distinction here. Money and class are both destructive and selfish.

What these hotels and rented apartments are seeing is a total lack of respect. Respect is taught to every child, poor or rich, but throughout every society not many show it.

If a tour operator or private landlord has a legal contract stipulating certain members of society are not allowed entry, then that must have been decided from past experiences. Do not blame the provider who wishes to keep standards.

Blame those who ruin the industry and shame their fellow men.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Make no distinction here. Money and class are both destructive and selfish.




it comes with mass tourism i am afraid.
nicking food at the tables is the smallets detail, what I am more worried is how they treat the environment, ie. walking on corals, distrubing wildlife, leaving litter on the beach.

I'll stick my neck on the block here and agree with MS, it is certain nationalities that do this sort of thing through lack of education / common sense / manners.
You can win the lottery thanks to a wall coming down and become a rich oil/ gas billionaire but you can still behave like s.....t.
The result will be the environmental destruction of the Red Sea.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Make no distinction here. Money and class are both destructive and selfish.
> 
> Eco-Mariner.


Money and class are very different Class as in "style, sophistication, behaviour, good upbringing, respect for each other"

I have seen "new money" where people behave like slobs. A racehorse cannot be made from an old nag. Silk purse comes to mind.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Nothing to do with size.. and I am sure Pat will back me up on this.. it's nationality.
> 
> In my hotel years you could be pretty accurate in telling the nationality by the following
> 
> ...


Yes i'll back you on that one but without naming nationalities...don't want to offend anyone....but also when i was doing my stint we didn't get many if any from the eastern block countries as was not easy for them to travel outside of their country.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Money and class are very different Class as in "style, sophistication, behaviour, good upbringing, respect for each other"
> 
> I have seen "new money" where people behave like slobs. A racehorse cannot be made from an old nag. Silk purse comes to mind.


Two things money can't buy....common sense and good manners


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Totally agree

Common sense is not that common and good manners are learnt from Childhood.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Just spent a week in a hotel in Makadi Bay - its was very busy, the busiest we have ever seen it.
> 
> Mainly Eastern Block (Russia, Czech, Serbia etc) but also many, many Egyptians.
> 
> ...


Lol....ever been to a function in the UK that includes a buffet.....talk about pigs at the trough and believe me it happens almost all of the time regardless


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol....ever been to a function in the UK that includes a buffet.....talk about pigs at the trough and believe me it happens almost all of the time regardless


I agree happens all over the world - but my observation this week was actually about the larger people taking the food and noting the connection


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

The employees get to take unused food home at the end of the day, and not to mention harvest the unused bottled water. So its not all bad. The food is a write-off for the hotel anyway due to subsidies and low taxes. If one doesn't eat very much, its actually cheaper to stay at a non-all inclusive. Of course, I don't notice hoarding in non-all inclusive hotels either.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

When I worked in a hotel that was mostly Germans.....I never saw it happen.
Then...I moved to a hotel that was mainly Russians......the amount of food on their plates...and the amount of alcohol (All-inclusive in both cases) they consumed was unreal!!
I think they've still got the 'get-it-while-you-can' mentality....they think it's going to disappear...or worse still....somebody else might get it mentality!'
Also.... they were hitting the all-inclusive vodka at 10am.....just because they could!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mamasue said:


> When I worked in a hotel that was mostly Germans.....I never saw it happen.
> Then...I moved to a hotel that was mainly Russians......the amount of food on their plates...and the amount of alcohol (All-inclusive in both cases) they consumed was unreal!!
> I think they've still got the 'get-it-while-you-can' mentality....they think it's going to disappear...or worse still....somebody else might get it mentality!'
> Also.... they were hitting the all-inclusive vodka at 10am.....just because they could!!


Could it be that the Germans were rushing down to the beach to put their towels on the sun beds and didn't have time

I do love stereotypical images - not


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Saw a guest today carrying a plate of bread rolls covered with a tissue 

Manager stopped him, said "no" and took the plate from him. After a bit of a discussion the guest left the restaurant.

Good init


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Saw a guest today carrying a plate of bread rolls covered with a tissue
> 
> Manager stopped him, said "no" and took the plate from him. After a bit of a discussion the guest left the restaurant.
> 
> Good init



Well done the manager... the other thing to think about when people take food out of the restaurant for later on in the day.. food poisoning, food laying about all day without refrigeration is a no no and of course if the guest comes down with something the hotel restaurant will get the blame.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sitting in a hotel lobby is quite Is interesting watching the "goings on"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just back from afternoon tea at the Four Season where to my delight the waiter told an engagement couple and photographer to move as I was having tea and wasn't to be disturbed.. always nice to find a contradiction to the norm


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just back from afternoon tea at the Four Season where to my delight the waiter told an engagement couple and photographer to move as I was having tea and wasn't to be disturbed.. always nice to find a contradiction to the norm


He must have thought you were Hilary Clinton !!!


----------

